# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  درباره ویدئو کنفرانس در Delphi

## Bahmany

با سلام چگونه میتوان در دلفی با اتصال یک دوربین webcam در دلفی در یک شبکه LAN بتوان تصاویر را فرستاد 
بنده یک سورس دارم که امکان اتصال دوربین رو به App ها و دیدن تصاویر در App هایمان رو فراهم می کنه که امکان Capture  به Avi یا Bmp رو هم داره که در به علت در دسترس نبودن در پست بعدی  فایلش رو میزارم

----------


## saniak_robot

منم خیلی وقت دنبال این کارم . البته هنوز حرفه ای روش مشغول نشدم . اگه دوستان مایل باشن بریم دنبالش و در این قسمت به بحث در مورد اون بپردازیم.

----------


## Bahmany

کامپوننتی که گفته بودم :

----------


## MNosouhi

بحث جالبیه

----------


## Touska

از این استفاده نمایید کامل و آماده هست ولی الان خیلی وقته دنبال کراکش می گردم پیدا نمیشه که نمیشه.

http://www.avspeed.com/download/TAVComponents.zip

----------


## Bahmany

آیا به نظر شما نمی توان از طریق راه زیر به حل مسئله رسید ؟؟
بعنوان مثال ما فیلدی داشته باشیم در بانک اطلاعاتی تحت شبکه از نوع blob و تنظیم کنیم که در هر ثانیه 5 عکس از طریق Webcam در فیلد Blob ذخیره بشه
( البته با جحم کم  compress شده )  سپس آن طرف هم طوری تنظیم کنیم که در هر ثانیه 5 عکس دریافت کند از فیلد blob.
البته بگم عکس رو از نوع jpg درآورده و ذخیره میکنیم و سپس compress تا شاید از نظر سرعت کمکمون کنه.
توی یه مساحبه تلوزیونی از یه بنده خدا که برنامه ویدئو کنفرانش نوشته بود دربارش پرسیده بودن گفته بود که با استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی Oracle نوشته شاید به این وسیله نوشته 
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
عزیزم این کارا دیگه خیلی برنامه نویسیه ها :)
ببین برنامه اینجوریه که عکسهای BMP از WEBCAM میگیره و یکی یکی نشون میده !
شما هم باید همونهارو بگیری با یک چیزی مثلا Indy بفرستی یک جا دیگه نشون بدی
بسته به سرعت سیستمت و شبکه از هر 10 تا یکیش رو میفرستی مثلا ! 
همین
بای

----------


## Bahmany

آیا به نظر شما از روشی که بنده اختراع کرده بودم نیز میشه آقای میرهادی

----------


## Bahmany

http://www.avspeed.com/download/TAVComponents.zip
عجب کامپوننتی یه !!  فقط حیف که Crack نداره

راستی به نظر شما واسط قرار دادن یک بانک اطلاعاتی برای یک برنامه ویدئو کنفرانش چه معنی خواهد داشت ؟؟؟

----------


## net_ved

این خیلی مشخص که روش شما راه درستش نست بهترین راه اینه که شما برنامه خودتونو با همون کامپوننت بنویسی بعد که پول پرژتو گرفتی بری کامپوننتو بخری....ولی فرستادن عکس یه راه بچگانس

----------


## Hadizadeh

دوست عزیز ، اگه یک کم دو دوتا 4 تا بکنی، می فهمی که بدترین راهی که به ذهن یه برنامه نویس برای این کارهای Real-time  برسه ، استفاده از یک بانک اطلاعاتی برای این کاره. به این کار میگن یک Burden Challange آخه با این کار ترافیک ایجاد می کنی. من این کار رو انجام داده ام. حتی می تونه فیلم باهاش نگاه کنی ، بدون اینکه حتی احساس کنی فریم ها کند هستند. هر کی دوست داره بدونه یه ایمیل به من بزنه : hadipardis@yahoo.com
www.rayanvision.com/cv.htm

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
بدونه یعنی چی ؟
سورسش رو بگیره یا برنامه رو :)
هر کدوم هست همینجا هم میشه آپلودش کرد که همه بدونن :)
بای

----------


## Touska

به ما هم بدید

----------


## saniak_robot

آقای هادیزاده بیشتر توضیح بدین و اگه می تونید یه سورس بذارید تا همه استفاده کنند

----------


## babak_delphi

سلام
به نظر من هم استفاده از دیتا بیس کار درستی نیست
چون مشکل کار با هارد سرعت رو خیلی پایین میاره
Memory Stream رو هم امتحان کن.

----------


## saniak_robot

آقایون بیایم در این تاپیک در مورد ساخت مسنجری که text و voice و video رو ساپورت کنه بحث کنیم

----------


## Bahmany

text که مشخصه با Indy راحت میشه انجام داد ولی Voice چطوری میشه
چطور میشه voice را انتقال داد مانند  Yahoo Messanger

----------


## Touska

من قبلا این برنامه رو نوشتم  اسمش رو هم گذاشتم ویدئو کنفرانس شهاب

برای صدا از Voice Communication استفاده نمایید.

برای Text از Indy 

برای تصویر از Tav Component

وسلام.

----------


## saniak_robot

توسکا جان اگه میشه کامپوننت voice  Communication ورو بذار و اگه کرک Tav Component
رو داری لطف کن

----------


## saniak_robot

یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اینکه برای ساخت یه مسنجر از آی و پورت استفاده می شه . من منظورم مسنجر تحت اینترنت .
من می خوام مثل یاهو یه جا باشه واسه ثبت نام و یه نرم افزار که باهاش براساس usernsme چت کنن . اما مشکل اینجاست که چجوری بر اساس username با هم چت کنن.
اگه کسی می دونه لطفا کمک کنه

----------


## Touska

اینو ببینید :

----------


## Bahmany

راستی شما crack Tavcomponent چه کردی
با تشکر

----------


## Bahmany

این لینک هم بد نیست
http://www.torry.net/pages.php?id=207

----------


## saniak_robot

توسکا جان کارت جالبه 
آیا این مسنجرت تحت اینترنت هم هست و لطفا یه کم توضیح در مورد طرز نوشتن این برنامه و کامپوننت ها یی که استفاده کردی و کرکش بده .
با تشکر

----------


## Hadizadeh

سلام - دوستان
در رابطه با اون سورسی که قبلا بحث شد، باید بگم که اون یه پروژه صنعتی بود و تحت امتیاز یه شرکته. برای همینه که گفتم بهم ایمیل بزنید. چون نمی تونم پروژه ای که 8 ماه روش کار شده، به همین راحتی بزارم رو برد همگانی! الان به یکی از کاربران ، پیام خصوصی فرستادم، یکی دیگه ما رو سین جین می کنه که چرا اون مطلب را به اون آقا PM کردی! مثل اینکه همه کارهای ما به صورت On-line شنود میشه!! فقط یه بنده خدا به ما ایمیل زد، ما هم گفتیم دقیقا می خوای چه کارکنی؟ اونم رفت که بیاد! شما خودتون قضاوت کنید!!

----------


## Hadizadeh

آقای سرباززاده، اون ساعت خوشگله رو از کجا گیر آوردید؟ ازش خوشم اومد.آفرین!

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
پس یواشکی که کسی نفهمه :) این ایمیل منه :) ho3in_mirhadi@yahoo.com
قربونت برم جیگر :))
بای

----------


## Touska

سلام عزیزان :

1- *مدیریت* :

در بخش مدیریت من بوسیله ارسال Buffer بین سرور و کلاینت آنها را کنترل می کنم. یعنی اینکه من Text خود را نیز از طریق Buffer بین

کاربران و سرور انتقال می دهم.

برای مثال برای فرستادن لیست کاربران Online از سرور به کلاینت برای روشن نگه داشتن چراغ آنها به این روش عمل می کنم.

لیست کاربران Online رو توی یک Tstringlist ذخیره کرده و آن را در یک Stream ریخته و با یک Header مناسب و قبل تعریف شده به سمت 

کلاینت ارسال می کنیم و سپس کلاینت با در نظر گرفتن Header شناسایی آن لیست کاربران Online را در آورده و مطابقت می دهد.

       2- *صدا* :

 قانون صدا به این شکل هست که یک کاریر گوینده و بقیه شنونده و یا یک نفر و یک نفر گوینده و شنونده باید باشد.

خوب به این شکل یک کاربر با فرستادن یک Buffer درخواست خود را از سرور برای یک کلاینت می دهد و کلاینت دیگر جواب می دهد

که با کاربر دیگر با پورت Udp خاصی که برای این دو نفر تعریف شده است به صحبت بشیند یا خیر.

این کامپوننت یک سرور صدا و کلاینت صدا با استفاده از پورت Udp و TCp دارد. (Voice Communication) 

3- *تصویر* :

 در این کامپوننت فقط یک بدی وجود دارد که اگر Source آن را داشته باشید مشکل را شاید بتوان حل کرد.

که سرور ندارد فقط Peer to Peer هست و فقط با IP کار می کند به همین دلیل نمیشه از این تو اینترنت استفاده کرد و بدرد local می 
خوره از Nat پشتیبانی کند.
 
اگر سئوال دیگه هست بپرسید. !! عکس های برنامه را هم در بالای این تاپیک زدم.

----------


## Hadizadeh

دوستان - بهترین راه برای این جور کارها، همون استفاده از Stream هست. دیگه از این واضح تر می خواهید چی بگم! آقای MirHadi خوب می دونه از این به بعد باید چه کار کنه؟! درسته جیگر!
آقای سرباززاده، اون ساعت آنالوگ رو از کجا گیر آوردید؟

----------


## Hadizadeh

راستی، این همه بحث شد کسی نگفت رزولوشن تصویری که می خواهید ارسال کنید،چقدره؟
می خواهید همون حد استاندارد Webcam یعنی 320*240 باشه؟ همچنین صدا رو می خواهید با چه نرخی ارسال کنید؟ اصلا، می تونید یکی از کاربردهای این برنامه مورد نظرتون رو بفرمایید؟!! می خواهید تو کارخونه ازش استفاده کنید؟!! دوستان لطف کنند ایمیل قلابی نفرستند! اون که باید بفهمه ، می فهمه!

----------


## Touska

اگر با منی هر جا که از Nat یا Dhcp یا IPValid ساپورت کنه مثل ADSL  مشکلی نداره.

تو کارخانه و اینجور جا ها هم جواب می ده.

بعد اون ساعت Analog هم ماله سیستم هست نه برنامه ی من نمیدونستم میوفته تو عکس اگر میخواهی از اینجا بگیر :

http://widgets.yahoo.com

----------


## Bahmany

تشکر از راهنمایی

----------

